# Fatum: Mysteries and Shit.



## Serp (Aug 2, 2010)

FATUM

---------------------------
It was the start of the new school year and Marcus was standing by the great doors to welcome all the students back, students of different shapes and sizes all walking through the doors ready to be begin learning. 

"Welcome students back to Fatum, where mysticism becomes homework." Marcus smirked as he ushered in children some barely younger than he.

-------
The students all made their way to the great hall. 
"Lessons will begin 1 week from now, but now get to know the castle and the other students and most importantly don't get killed." Marcus waved his hand and mumbled something under his breath. And with that he disappeared. 
​


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

Kinzey looked around. Now what? How was he supposed to get to his- hell, he didn't even know where to go! Assumingly to the Hanterelo dorm, to unpack and get aquainted with his classmates, but he didn't know. This was not good.

He circled a finger around the rim of his goblet, as he always did in times of stress. It calmed him, and he formulated a plan. Well, it wasn't really a plan, just:

"HEY!!" he hollered. "ANY HANTERELO HOUSE STUDENTS AROUND HERE!?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2010)

"Typical of the HM. Hasn't changed the last few years now, has he," Morgana says out loud to the other professors. 

"Well then, I suppose it is time to find me a few new underlings."

Saying out loud to the entire great hall, "Good Day to all the new freshmen." Morgana pauses waiting for all the freshmen to turn their head towards her.

"I am inviting you all to a tea party at my homeroom this afternoon. Be not afraid I do not bite, I hope you will enjoy your stay and become masters in your art."


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 2, 2010)

''Uh.. Hanterelo..right? Yeah..'' Lawrence looked around in despair. Many students, each in their own world talking to their comrades and she knew no one. This was a completely different world to her compared to her life back in Switzerland with her father and grandmother. She gave a few steps trying to figure out where she was and where she was supposed to go when she heard something. ''Hanterelo he said? Ah!'' Lawrence ran towards this boy who seemed about her age with relief. ''Hello..Nice to meet you. It seems we're both from the Hanterelo House..Do you happen to know the way?''


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2010)

Traint was walking towards Fatum he was bored of traveling, all the way sit and no sceneries to appreciate, when he arrived he saw at the doors a guy who said something about homework.

"I just hope they don´t leave homework, i would hate to make it" he said to himself entering in to the built, After that the man said that the lessons were going to start from a week now and dissappeared,"Don´t get killed? I doubt something could kill me"he said proud of himself and started to walk.

Traint was looking around the place, he was too lazy to go directly to his dorm thought he doesn´t  know where the hell it was, well at least the place was interesting, a lot of weird thing were there"This place is creepy but kinda relaxed and cool...it´s perfect"he said still walking looking for his dorm.


----------



## Serp (Aug 2, 2010)

"Delarbok's front and centre. I'm Oldas, but you can just call me Masters." Oldas smiled out.

"Why should we listen to you!?" One of the new first years shouted out.

Oldas looked down at him. "Spark of Zeus!" And a spark of electric energy hit the first year in the centre of his chest and sent him flying. "Because I'm mother fucking Oldas Delarbok!" 

"Now where were we." Oldas asked out loud.

Lance stood from a distance, his hand resting on the hilt of his sword as he used it to balance as he stood. "Fucking Delarboks."


----------



## Muk (Aug 3, 2010)

"Oldas, Oldas, Oldas ...." Morgana spots him use spark of zeus on a freshmen. "What do you think you are doing?" She suddenly is standing right behind him hold an iron mask in her hand.

"You don't not want me to put this on you, now do you?"


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 3, 2010)

Kinzey turned to the girl that ran up to him and smiled. "Hello. My name's Kinzey. Are you a Hanterelo as well? It's nice to meet someone else who is as out of their element as me". He spoke with a slight japanese accent, his english very good. He sighed at her question. "No, I'm afraid I know not the way. But we can find out together, yes?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 3, 2010)

Dmitri sat in one of the hallways as fresh students and more seasoned walked in.  Seemed the old school was about to get back into high gear. A jagged smile etched across his face as he rocked back and forth. Reflections of students bend off the lenses of his dark shades as all matter of rucks went on about him. How do you do's and even words from the man himself helping to set the tone. A young boy was the first to catch his attention, Dmitri didn't know who he was but he was asking about Hanterelo and how to get to it. Dmitri chuckled he felt that way last year. A girl answers back, but she seemed to be about as confused as the boy. Spinning the ring on his finger Dmitri pondered what to do. Deciding to leave it to fate he pulled a coin out and flips it  

-PING!-

 "Over heres comrades. I ams as yous say um part ofs Hanterelo. Ifs yous be so kinds as to follows me, I wills shows yous the way." Dmitri spoke loud enough for them to hear as he pulled himself up from his seat.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2010)

''Nice to meet you Kinzey! I'm Lawrence'' She replied with eagerness. Being lost within the huge castle wasn't such a great idea and being alone wasn't either and now at least she woudn't be alone anymore. ''Yes I'm from Hanterelo. Thank god I found a fellow house member. I was so nervous!''Lawrence paused and nodded. ''Yes.'' Seconds later she realized someone was looking at them and talking. ''Ah! It seems He knows the way!'' She said pointing at a bald guy. Well, she wasn't alone and now she had found someone who could lead the way to her dorm. Things were going as well as she had hoped they would.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 3, 2010)

"Yes this is goods, please follows me." Dmitri said as he turned and started to walk away. Weaving to and fro in the crowd he lead the way toward Hanterelo dorm. Fiddling with his earrings as he walked along he seemed to effortlessly wade through the many people around him. In what seemed like no time to Dmitri, probably longer to the two people that were following him, they arrive at their place in the castle.  "Welcomes to Hanterelo Dorms..... just many rooms reallys." Dmitri says as he turned on his heels back toward the two.  "Yous shoulds already haves yours rooms." Dmitri says as he spins his ring again behind his back.


----------



## Serp (Aug 3, 2010)

Oldas looked up to Morgana. "I didn't do nothing to nobody this is some old bullshit and you know it."

He really didn't want iron masks on his face, but he wasn't gonna allow this woman to break his spirit this early on in the game. 

"So yea, no mask of death yet." He smiled.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 3, 2010)

Following the large man, the two of them were led to the Hanterelo wing. As they entered its premises, Kinzey noticed a dramatic change in the architecture. The floors, walls and ceilings were gray stone, the only lighting from magically bright candles and oil lamps. A layer of straw, basil, mint, and other green herbs provided a nice aroma scattered across the floor. Once they reached their target room, however, Kinzey stopped in his tracks, gazing about in wonder.

It was a giant, multi-storied common room. A grand hearth took up the center, giving some welcome heat. Stone tables and comfortable sitting chairs held busy students. The walls were lined with doors with name plates, probably leading to bedrooms. Directly to their left and right were 2 staircases spiraling around the walls, leading to at least 4 other floors. Balconies circled all the way around, lined with more bedrooms. The higher up Kinzey looked, the older the students became.

"This...is...awesome" Kinzey breathed.


----------



## Muk (Aug 3, 2010)

Serp said:


> Oldas looked up to Morgana. &quot;I didn't do nothing to nobody this is some old bullshit and you know it.&quot;
> 
> He really didn't want iron masks on his face, but he wasn't gonna allow this woman to break his spirit this early on in the game.
> 
> &quot;So yea, no mask of death yet.&quot; He smiled.



"Then explain to me, how this young freshmen here learned to fly with a black spot in his chest?" Morgana pointed at the freshment hit by the spark. 

"Well, sure we can go about not having to use the Iron Mask, but you'll be thinking what you did just now for an hour ...." Morgana says and pauses looking directly into Oldas' eyes "... as a toad."  

Oldas immediately is turned into a toad. *Ribit Ribit Ribit* Morgana puts him inside a fish tank with flies.   "And now you should understand the rules of this school. Abuse of power is not tolerate at all."


----------



## PoisnousPixie (Aug 3, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Following the large man, the two of them were led to the Hanterelo wing. As they entered its premises, Kinzey noticed a dramatic change in the architecture. The floors, walls and ceilings were gray stone, the only lighting from magically bright candles and oil lamps. A layer of straw, basil, mint, and other green herbs provided a nice aroma scattered across the floor. Once they reached their target room, however, Kinzey stopped in his tracks, gazing about in wonder.
> 
> It was a giant, multi-storied common room. A grand hearth took up the center, giving some welcome heat. Stone tables and comfortable sitting chairs held busy students. The walls were lined with doors with name plates, probably leading to bedrooms. Directly to their left and right were 2 staircases spiraling around the walls, leading to at least 4 other floors. Balconies circled all the way around, lined with more bedrooms. The higher up Kinzey looked, the older the students became.
> 
> "This...is...awesome" Kinzey breathed.



Anya had followed the small group to the Hanterelo, keeping herself at distance. She took note of the halls they were led down, and any thing of interest, so as not to get lost later. It wasn't until they'd reached the common room that she moved closer to the others, her eyes wide, as she took in the room. This was far beyond what she had expected when she'd been told she would be attending this school. 

It is.... bik?" She whispered, mostly to herself, still very unsure of her English.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2010)

Kent slunk into Fatum Academy, doing his best not to be noticed. All Robert had told him was that he needed to head to the Sayuri house...whatever that meant. 

The place was a castle, and that didn't speak well for Kent. People here were probably rich assholes who had never had a day of work in their lives. _But at least there are probably a lot of places to hide. Maybe I can even find some buyers,_ he thought, hand patting his pocket re-assuredly. He had sewn a fake bottom in it the other day, and now it was nearly impossible for somebody to find it by accident. Go him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 3, 2010)

While the 1st years were spending their first day familiarizing themselves with the school, a young blonde man followed them close behind, smiling, skipping, sonneting to himself.

"Oh how fun, more neophytes!
Youths of innocence and glee,
I do believe it's time to see,
If they all fear the moonless nights!
They should, for something, something something"

The jovial young blonde stopped skipping, smiling sonneting. He couldn't think of a cool word that rhymes with neophytes, at least one relevant to the sonnet he was conducting. Petrarchan sonnets quickly drained one's collection of rhyming words, but at least they were a lot more rhymy than Shakespearean sonnets. 

Oh well, he thought to himself. He could think up of some sonnets later. Right now he wanted to introduce himself to some of the newbies. They were going to need to know how the school's culture worked, and who better to teach them than the one student who actually lives here?

A group of first years from Delabrok house were chatting amongst themselves. Most of them were giggly schoolgirl types, just the kind of people the descreet molestation crowd love to mess with. Not if he was going to mess with them first. 

"-and I was talking to Soryu about how great it is that-"

"_Dogs scream less when you take out their livers before their stomachs?_"

The mass of new students, even those not from Delabrok, paused to look at the young man who interrupted an idle chat between schoolgirls.

He seemed like a perfectly normal person, with curly blonde hair, neat yellow coat and an affable smile. That is if you ignore that one of his eyes was completely white, devoid of retina or any other part that made an eye an eye, or that his other eye was glossed over like it hasn't blinked in years. And if you looked close enough you can see his smile subtly twist into a manic sneer and back. 

"_Oh where are my manners?_" The young man brushed his hair, laughing like the funniest joke in the world had been whispered to his ear. "_E.T. Milk, 3rd year, Hanterelo. I'm a disciplinary 'associate' for the student government._" He handed the schoolgirls, and several other 1st years phamplets he had hidden in his coat. 

One of the first years, a delabrok judging from the insignia on his uniform opened the pale blue phamplet handed over to them by the strange 3rd year student. The paper smelled of fermenting yogurt for some reason. Its contents were a list typical do's and dont's you'd expect from an academy with a long history like Fatum, but there were strange symbols used as bullets for the list. The delabrok student flipped his phamplet around, and saw that the symbols formed a message, written in a somewhat archaic but understandable runic language.

*WATCH OUT FOR STABS STABS STABS STABS STABS*

"_See the code, Brokface?_" Milk said. He was behind the delabrok student, so close he was practically whispering in his ear. No one saw Milk ever walk away from the schoolgirls, who were just as astonished as the new students were that he was behind the delabrok, or brokface, as Milk would sometimes call them. "_Of course you do, Brokfaces are good at runes, most of them anyway. Be sure to lock your windows..._"

By the time the Delabrok student turned around, Milk was gone.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2010)

The white haired guy was still walking, he has no idea of how the hell his dorm looks like but wasting his time wasn´t something helpful"Damn I´m bored."he said rubbing his head "How the hell am I going to find it?, The people here should put some signs"he said as he saw a guy with a long black gabardine (Kent) staying there thinking about something that he doesn´t care.

Getting near of him he said"Yo!, from which house are ya?"


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2010)

Simple words could not describe Lawrence's excitement. While they followed the large man, her eyes and mind were trying to assimilate what was before them. When her father had mentioned Fantum, she had imagined it, of course, but none of her speculations were close enough to reality. 

Suddenly, she noticed the large man had stopped and was talking to them, saying something about having their rooms already. Lawrence had been so distracted about the castle and it's magnificence that she had forgotten about the rooms.

She looked at the name plates on the doors. ''That way? How do I know which is my room? Do they have Our names outside?'' She asked.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 3, 2010)

Kinzey inspected the nameplates on three of the doors on the left side, the third being his. All were, as far as he could gather, guy's names. "Try the doors on a opposite side, might be rooms of females". He entered his room, curious on it's contents.

As he entered, the gas lamps and candles magically lit, revealing the rooms furniture. A large, canopied bed predominated the small room, sitting against the left wall. 3 floor to ceiling windows were set into the far wall, giving a view of the grounds. Curtains could be pulled for privacy. A tall mirror sat in a corner. There was a large wooden chest for his clothes and belongings, stone shelves for books and pegs on the walls for robes. Kinzey went to inspect a door on the right wall. "If there's a chamber pot..." he muttered. But his fears were foundless. There was a modern toilet and shower.

"Well this is not very bad" Kinzey commented. Sitting on the bed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 3, 2010)

"Yes comrade, thats woulds be corrects. Alsos, the higher yous goes the mores advanceds students yous meets." Dmitri says as he looks around.  "So, unless yous haz others things yous wants to asks, I musts goes attends to things." Dmitri says as he readjust his dark shades being careful not to let the freshmen see his eyes. He rocks back and forth as he waited for a reply.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2010)

She nodded as the large man talked. ''Oh I see, Thank you for your help. I don't have any further questions.'' Lawrence smiled a little, a shy smile. The large man had a strange accent but he seemed nice. Then, Lawrence turned to look at Kinzey as he inspected the name plates and suggested she look at the ones on the other side and they were, precisely, names of girls. She read them carefully, fearing that she would somehow skip hers.
Door number seven had her name in the name plate. She opened the door slowly and the room was illuminated by magical candles and gas lamps. ''Wow, nice...'' she whispered as she walked inside. After looking around some more, Lawrence left her belongings in a corner and stood by the window, staring at some students walking through the grounds, laughing. 
She just smiled.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 3, 2010)

Kinzey, having thoroughly inspected his quarters, exited, having nothing to do. He considered lounging in a chair near the fire, as it was infact somewhat cooler in this part of the castle, but decided against it, as he wasn't very tired. He wanted to _do _something.

So, he crossed over to the girl's side of the common room and, searching out Lawrence's door, knocked. When she opened it, he said "Greetings once more. I was considering what to do in order to occupy my time, and so I recalled a teacher announcing a...ah, what the oni did she call it...". He stroked his chin, contemplating, and then exclaimed "Ah yes, a party of tea. So would you like to attend this party of tea with me, my friend?"


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2010)

Fantum, Hanterelo..Lawrence couldn't help but wonder how many rooms, students and secrets they had...

A knock on the door shifted Lawrence's attention back to her room. After staring at it for a second from where she was standing, Lawrence approached the door and opened it. It was Kinzey.


''Sounds fun~'' She replied. '' It might be a good chance to meet other students and explore the castle. Thanks for the invitation Kinzey, I'll gladly go with you.''
Lawrenced stepped forward and closed the door behind her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2010)

Traint was watching a built it was an enormous kind of castle made of stone and mortar someway combined,with a little landscape, something that called Traint´s attention. After he didn´t got response from the guy with the black gabardine he decided to ask for the location of his dorm, "I should have done that since the beggining"he said walking towards it, while entering he saw at some kind of key the man who was in the door of the dorm gave to him"Room 107?"he said actually in front of it, looking around it he saw a big room with some gold details which probably were in all the rooms and 2 beds,"Damn, I will have a roommate? well if he is cool there won´t be problem"he said at last starting to take all of his owns from his bag.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 3, 2010)

Kinzey nodded and took Lawrence's hand heading out of the Hanterelo dorm area.

After exploring the caste, getting scared shitless on multiple occasions, and almost falling down a bottomless pit, they found Morgana's homeroom. "So," Kinzey breathed, slightly out of breath, "Shall we, ah, enter?"


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 3, 2010)

Lawrence, still amazed by the things they had encountered on their way to Morgana's homeroom, nodded. ''Yes!'' 
She looked around for a second. ''I wonder if someone else is coming. I don't see anyone  around.''


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 3, 2010)

"What are you guys doing here?" James called from the back of Professor Morgana's room, as he noticed two students enter. James couldn't recognize either of the students, so he assumed they must be new, after all today was the day for all the students to arrive here. 

"What business could you have with the Professor on the first day, or are you just lost?" James walked a little closer to the two students, and as he got closer, it became apparent that his face was bruised and his clothing disheveled.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

Kinzey jumped a bit as the older student addressed the two of them. "Ah! H-hello. We are two students of Hanterelo, new students. We are here for the professor's party of tea, yes? This is correct, right Lawrence?" He asked her, turning to the girl for a response.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 4, 2010)

Lawrence turned to Kinzey and then to the student before them.

 ''Exactly. We heard there was going to be a Tea party and that first year students were invited. That's all.'' She answered a bit startled by the student's appearance .


----------



## Kuno (Aug 4, 2010)

“My, my, my…”  The red headed young woman began and took a deep breath before grinning.  “The wonderful smell of fresh meat.”  She stood on a balcony looking down at the students entering the doors below her.  “So many new students.”  one hand was on her hip and the other gently traced imaginary lines on her upper chest.  “Where to start?”

“Can’t you leave them alone?  At least for the first day?”  Another woman stood next to her, her eyes were shielded from view by the hooded cloak she wore but she seemed to know what was going on.

“Otillia.”  Heather said with a sneer and nodded at the younger girl.  “Don’t you have something to mope about?”

“That type of attitude is very unbecoming of you Heather.”  she smiled only slightly as she felt the other woman tense.

“Why don’t you go bother someone from your own house.”  Heather replied, not willing to move from her vantage point.

“Now why would I do that when I can stay right here and irritate you?”  the smile still played on her features though could only vaguely be seen.

A twitch became evident in Heather’s jaw as she grit her teeth.  “I will see to it that this year will be your la-”

“Excuse me?”  A quiet and timid voice said between the two causing Heather to stop mid-sentence.  

“What?!”  Heather snapped still irritated while Otillia only looked at her curiously.  The blonde haired girl stepped back her blue eyes widening at the anger in the older girls voice.  

“I-I’m s-sorry…”  She whimpered and began to turn away, until a gentle hand settled on her shoulder.

“It’s fine.  My friend and I were just having a discussion and she is a bit…”  She paused and glanced at Heather.  “Irritated.  What can we help you with?”

The girl glanced between the two, one was cool and composed and the other was flush, her chest heaving with anger almost like fire and ice.  The blonde stood mesmerized for a moment before shaking her head.  “My name is Kiya.  I’m a first year student in the…”

“As if that isn’t painfully obvious.”  Heather rolled her eyes, her anger still evident.

“I…uh…I’m in Delabrok house…”  She swallowed hard and looked back toward the girl with the long blue hair.  “I can’t seem to find it.”

“It’s that way!”  Heather pointed and whirled around, she tried to gaze down at the new students but didn’t take as much pleasure as she had been.

“Th-thanks.”  Kiya said softly before turning away her shoulders slumped slightly.

“Don’t let her get to you.”  The other girl said stepping in next to her.  “My name is Otillia but you can call me Tilly.”  She gave a more genuine smile to the girl and pointed before stepping around a couple of students.  “I’m not in your house but I will show you were it is.”

“Thank you so much.”  Kiya smiled warmly at her, glad that things may not be as bad as she feared.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 4, 2010)

"Oh right, I forgot the professor did that." James let out a heavy sigh, he turned his back towards the students and took a seat, he seemed slightly irritated at the sound their news. 

"Hanterelo you guys said? So it'll be a bit longer before you have any real proficiency in your magical fields. An unfortunate predicament." James leaned back as his chair changed to differentiate itself from any other chair in the room. The chair became softer and more flexible as it stretched to support his reclining back.

"My name is James P. Cypher, second year of Chantalio's house."


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2010)

The door to Morgana's homeroom opens as James finishes introducing himself to the freshmen.

"James, it looks like you are nice enough to show our freshmen around. I am so glad you could bring a few to my tea party," Morgana greets James and the freshmen.

"Please come in," she motions the freshmen to enter into her homeroom.

Inside it doesn't look like a classroom with tables and seats at all. It looks more like a smithery for the students and a witches claudron where the black board should be.

"Please come in," she waves a few more times and the anvils turn into iron tea tables with seats and silver ware.

The claudron is boiling hot bubbly liquid while the smithery is burning hot.

"Oh the cake, the poor cake," Morgana looks into the smithery, waves her hand a little and a few cake shoot out of the smitheries fire.

"What do you like for dressing? Fruits? Whipped Cream? Frostings?" she asks the students.

"And for tea, what would you like, white ( [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]leaves of the camellia sinensis, least proccessed, most fresh[/FONT]), green (proccessed more than white, still fresh), oolong (medium), black (highest processed, most caffeine )?" 

Morgana summons from her cupboard a few china tea can, one for each table.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2010)

Traint was taking out his clothes, he has already chosen his bed and the furniture to put his owns,"I hope to know someone interesting here"he said finishing to keep his clothes, after that he took his scythe and left the room.

Walking by the hall he noticed something,"All of this people seem a little older than me, probably they´re from 2nd and 3rd year"he said as he look around"Damn...Is it that I'm the only freshman in this house?"he said with a bored face hoping that his thoughts aren´t true."Well I´m still going to know the whole school, maybe some people from the other houses"


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 4, 2010)

Still a bit nervous, Lawrence walked in. She had expected more people to be present but there were only the four of them and that made her anxious. 
Ignoring her feelings and trying to control herself she sat down. The seat wasn't uncomfortable and they seemed nice enough. 

''Dressing? I don't particularly fancy them but anything's fine really..But I would accept white tea if you don't mind..'' Lawrence said shyly.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 4, 2010)

"Ah, please pardon my rudeness, but I do not prefer cake, but thank you. I will, however, have a cup of Bai Hao Yinzhen, or Silver Needle tea, if you have it. Of course, considering its expensiveness I will understand if you have none. Considering your transmutation abilities, though, I'm sure you could create some".


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 5, 2010)

"Clearly not an Englishman." James replied, upon hearing Kinzey's request, although it was hardly his first clue, the man did not look anything like a proper Englishman, his magical knowledge was limited at best. Still, it was the duty of great men to teach those lesser men that which was proper. 

"You're new so I'll give you an early lesson in Actualization magic. In order to create something, you need to have a full understanding of the object. Some obscure tea leaf would be especially difficult to create, because of the few people that would have even have basic knowledge, let alone a complete understanding of that plant.

Although...Professor Morgana is one of the best Actualizers out there, maybe she can make that weird tea." James looked in the Professor's direction, he was curious. How vast was the Professor's understanding?


----------



## Serp (Aug 5, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> "Clearly not an Englishman." James replied, upon hearing Kinzey's request, although it was hardly his first clue, the man did not look anything like a proper Englishman, his magical knowledge was limited at best. Still, it was the duty of great men to teach those lesser men that which was proper.
> 
> "You're new so I'll give you an early lesson in Actualization magic. In order to create something, you need to have a full understanding of the object. Some obscure tea leaf would be especially difficult to create, because of the few people that would have even have basic knowledge, let alone a complete understanding of that plant.
> 
> Although...Professor Morgana is one of the best Actualizers out there, maybe she can make that weird tea." James looked in the Professor's direction, he was curious. How vast was the Professor's understanding?



It was then that Marcus appeared behind James.
"Your right Morgana, is one the best in the world, way above me, its great we can have someone like that working here." 

Marcus looked around. "But maybe could try my hand at this tea."

It was then Lance came over. "Did I hear tea?" Lance looked arund and noticed he was standinb besides the headmaster. 

"Oh hello headmaster." Lance said. Marcus looked back and tipped his hat.




-------
Elsewhere a dark figure was approaching the school, his hood covering most of his face, he approached the absolute barrier and walked through with no issue. A small smile went across his face.

As he walked through the barrier, the light from the magic flashed and under his skin for the smallest moment looked as if he had worms beneath it.


----------



## Gig (Aug 5, 2010)

Tera was in shock only moments ago she was in the orphanage playing Dungeon Master with her friends but just as she won she began to feel somewhat dozy and weak so she had left the game to go to her room it was a common occurrence, she'd been diagnosed with some short of illness she couldn't remember the name for the life of her it been year since she heard the name. 

It caused her to every once in awhile she'd experience sudden tiredness and dizziness followed by her falling unconscious. It was one of the reasons she hadn't been adopted yet even though she'd lived at the orphanage since she was 6 most potential parents simply didn't want the responsibilities required to look after a girl with a condition that required special care. 

Taking a few moments to look around her surrounds she was somewhat freaked out, she was surrounded by hundreds possibly thousands of other kids around her age. She could tell instantly she was nowhere near her orphanage, after all there where never any ancient medieval castles in Ashton, it was hardly something you'd miss and it was not likely to be something the council would allow to be constructed in the middle of town. 

After a few minutes of waiting a man called out, 
"Lessons will begin 1 week from now, but now get to know the castle and the other students and most importantly don't get killed." 

“Killed ?” Tera yelped out in surprised what the hell was this place was it a dream? Probably yeah it was definitely a dream after all the last thing she could remember doing was going to sleep it had to be a dream.

Pushing her way though the crowd she'd find the man who called out he was probably in change and he'd probably know where she was, even if it was a dream she might as well enjoy it instead of standing still doing nothing.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 5, 2010)

There! Lathall caught a hint of the edge of black clothing rounding a corner. It might not be the Headmaster, but he had no better ideas.

The young magus had been wandering around the school instead of heading towards his lodgings like the rest of his schoolmates. This was mainly because he had something rather important to ask the Headmaster. Lathall sighed as he sprinted down the length of the corridor, hoping to see the Headmaster when he turned the corner. He made sure to clutch his scroll tightly in his hand.

_Roughly a year ago...

"What's the matter, Mother?"

Lathall stood before his mother innocently. One of the branch family members had told him his mother wished to speak to him in private a while before and he had hurried to her study. He wondered if she wanted to give him extra lessons in magic. His family had decided to teach him a few spells before his first lessons in Fatum next year. After all, most new students already had at least one or two spells mastered already. His attempts at magic had not been favorable, however. He had quickly mastered his first spell, but his later attempts were much less successful.

Larissa Orte straightened her tie before addressing her son. "Tell me, how much do you like the first spell you've learnt, Lathall?"

"Oh, it's really interesting and useful. Why?" 

His mother laughed nervously. "Oh, nothing much...Just that after much research, we've realized Fors Fortis Fortuna greatly impedes the user from learning any other spells properly...

I'm going to kill your father when he's back."

"Is that why I can't learn any other spells?"

"Yes. I'm sorry, Lathall. If it's any consolation, you can keep refining that spell and make it stronger."

"Then that's alright, Mother. This spell is useful for pretty much anything, anyway. I don't mind, I like this spell alot."

Larissa pursed her lips. "Well, I guess it's a good thing he's so optimistic and carefree," she thought. "That's good to hear. However, there are other problems..."_

Back in the present...

Unfortunately, at school he could not choose what spells he wanted to learn. Of course, even if he wanted to learn other spells, Lathall's lone spell proved a nigh insurmountable obstacle. He was therefore, as they might proverbially say, stuck between a rock and a hard place. His mother had instructed him to find the Headmaster as soon as possible and hand him a scroll from her, explaining his unique circumstances.

This proved to be another problem, as the Headmaster had literally vanished right away and left him with no idea where to find him.

And it is thus because of this that Lathall was blindly wandering the halls of Fatum, hoping to contact the Headmaster somehow, and happened to catch a glimpse of him. He saw the Headmaster enter a classroom that looked pretty bright. An older student would have waited for the Headmaster to exit, or try to find him some other time, but Lathall was only thirteen, after all. He thus burst into the room without much though, as thirteen year olds do.

He was momentarily stunned by the change in environment; the decor in the room was totally different from that of a classroom's. In addition, there were about five or six people in there in addition to the Headmaster, something Lathall had not expected. Nonetheless, he tried to recover quickly.

"Err...Er....Excuse me, Headmaster, but are you busy? Only I have something I would like to show you as soon as possible..."


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2010)

"Marcus, Marcus ... you should know me better by now. But first, please come in," she says.

Morgana heads over to a cupboard and opens it up. Cans and bottles of teas, of all sorts dance out of it.

"Now then, Bai Hao Yinzhen eh? Well, hmm I haven't open this one, yet." She's holding a unopen can.

Summoning a tea can she pours a few leaves in and from the boiling claudron some hot water. 

"Enjoy."

She serves some white tee for Lawrence and leaves her homeroom door open, for any late comers.

"So, since a few of the new students are here and the headmaster for that matter we might as well do the official part first.

One week from now, I'll be testing you freshmen on the magical alphabet, and every time you'll be having me you'll have a 10 minute vocabulary test from this dictionary," she points at the giant dictionary sitting behind the claudron.

"By the end of the first semester you all will know it in and out, or I'll just fail you, simple as that.

You may wonder why you need to know all the vocabulary and know how to write the alphabet, a simple answer. Inscription.

A essential art from the actualization branch, the most powerful one at that.

Take this for example, a simple Iron Mask. Inscribed it becomes the legendary item know as The Iron Mask, imprisonment for the French King and my most beloved item to threaten little mages and witches who think they are oh so great."

She points at the toad sitting on top of a table. 

"You might want to pass along the word about the tests to your fellow freshmen. But now that all the official stuff is announced, enjoy the tea and cake."


----------



## Serp (Aug 5, 2010)

Marcus looked towards Morgana. "Now now I know you most likely learnt magic without the segregation of the types," turning towards the students  "but Inscription a powerful tool for any actualizers like myself and Morgana. It allows you to create simple objects and add a further spell to them, but using that and the empower spells allow you to create super weapons. For example Morgana here can create many weapons and objects but she also uses the other branches of magic to give them power."

Marcus turning to the little student who came up to him. "My my you must be a young as I was when I started here. Ok I a moment we will talk."

Looking at Morgana "I think it might be a good chance to show these kids a good battle wouldnt you say, just dont beat me ass too hard."

A frog croaked in the background. "My my what did you do? Maybe Morgana will change you back to watch the fight?"


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 5, 2010)

''Thank you'' She said as Morgana served her tea. 

Lawrence, taking a sip of her tea  now and then, listened carefully to everything that had been said in the room which had been almost empty a few minutes ago and now was full of people. 

''Pass the word? I only know Kinzey here. So that would be a bit of a problem right now.'' She said shyly.

She had been in Fantum only a few hours and she had already learnt so many things. Fascinating. She couldn't help but wonder what else there would be for her to memorize, analyze and practice. 

Another student showed up, he seemed to be the same age as her.  

''A battle? Here?'' Lawrence said as the Headmaster spoke but turned her attention to the croacking frog for a moment.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 5, 2010)

Leo arrived at his dorm room after the opening ceremony. Delabrok seemed to be a well managed dorm, except everything seemed to be too natural. By that, it seemed like the people in the dorm made most things seem like they were right from Nature, due to the large amount of plants, and the fact that most things were made from wood in his room. 

After unpacking his belongings, Leo check his pocket watch for the time. 

" Oh, right, there are no numbers..." Leo thought to himself, still getting used to the new surroundings. Leo then decided to tour the school, so he could explore a bit.
-------------------------------

Lily started touring through the school, excited to meet new people.

" You're never gonna make new friends if you spend your time endlessly exploring," Lucy told her.

" Oh come on, I'm sure I'll find someo-" Lily was going to continue, but as she turned the corner, she walked right into a male student. They both fell to the ground, and then looked right back up at each other. 

" Sorry, I didn't see where I was going there," said the boy who Lily crashed into, " I'm Leonardo, but you can just call me Leo."

" No, it's my fault that I crashed into you," Lily replied, " Oh, and I'm Lily!"

" Well, it was nice to meet you, Lily, but I must be going. I'll see you around!" Leo replied, continuing to wherever he was going.

As Leo walked away, Lucy said to Lily, " You like him, don't you?"

" Well, we just met, but he does seem like a nice guy," Lily replied.

" Then perhaps you should follow him, and maybe get to know him better," Lucy suggested. A that moment, Lucy gained control, and she chased after Leo. When she caught up, they started to chat while looking around together.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2010)

He was taking a rest sat on a built?s wall, the academy was so big "As I?ve said before...They need to put some signs around here" *sigh*Traint said and sighed,since there were no interesting people in his dorm he went to take a look of the academy, now he was at Delarbok?s house, standing up he entered in to the built,walking a bit he saw a blonde guy(Leo) talking with a girl about something, it was a good chance to know more people,so he approached to them"Yo!, you?re students from this house right?"Traint asked grinning


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 5, 2010)

Leo was surprised at the sudden arrival of the student. 

" Why yes, I am a student from this house," Leo replied, extending a hand, " My name is Leo, and this is... Lily."

" That's right! I'm not from this house, but my name is Lily!"

_" Don't let him steal Leo away," Lucy said.

" Like hell that'll happen!" Lily replied to herself._

" I'm guessing you're not from this house, now are you?" asked Leo, noticing that the boy didn't seem like the type for nature magic.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2010)

Traint extended his hand as well grabbing Leo´s hand as a greeting, then taking Lily´s hand he kissed it like a gentleman, being from a wealthy family he had to learn manners and such things,when he was a kid it disliked him but now he was used to it but he only acts like that with the girls, it´s not to flirt with the girls but actually he thinks it´s the best way to act in front of them.

He nodded at Leo´s question and said"Yeah, I´m from Sayuri´s house thought there wasn´t so much freshmans so I came here to meet some other people"he said putting his hands in the pockets of his jacket"And about the older students I guess I can met them later"he said at last smiling.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 5, 2010)

Lathall nodded quickly in response to the Headmaster's comment.  Upon hearing that there was going to be a battle, he pulled up a seat to watch the show. A high-level magic battle such as this was something Lathall had never seen before, as the rest of the family members rarely duelled, even for practice, and he had never seen his parents use offensive magic.

The red-robed mage pulled out his magical catalyst and began shuffling it absent-mindedly. His mother had always told him that it was bound to irritate people, but it had become a habit and always calmed him down. He turned to observe the rest of the students. They were mostly an even mix of students his age and those who were obviously slightly older. Still, even the older ones looked friendly enough. 

"Hello, I'm Lathall, a Hanterelo first-year," he said, introducing himself. "Could someone give me some directions on how to get to the common room or anything like that from here?"


----------



## Gig (Aug 5, 2010)

Tera wondered though the corridors of Fatum academy she had absolutely no idea what she was doing, checking ever room that was open she was determined to find the man who had given the speech before, after several minutes of searching she finally arrived at Morgan's homeroom, it was a rather nice class room with high quality seats and tables decorated with silver ware. *Wow* Tera thought as see gazed into the room she had never seen so much silver in her entire life to be honest the only thing of value she had even seen was her own Bracer. 

Taking a moment to look around the room she had finally found the man who had given the speech only moment ago, he seemed somewhat busy though at the moment speaking with a woman who the man seemed to show the up most respect for. Not wishing to be rude Tera slipped into the class and quietly moved towards a seat at the back of the room.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 6, 2010)

"Ah, Headmaster I'll need to pass on your offer to witness a battle, although I'm a second year so don't be offended." James got out of his altered seat, which vanished once he stood up from it. 

"Professor, I'll need to speak with you some other time." James chimed in this little afterthought as he was leaving the room. As he stepped into the hallway, he morphed the bruised skin in his face, so as to appear normal. It wasn't healed at all, but it didn't take much skill in Actualization magic to morph the color of your own skin. It'd be inappropriate for someone such as himself to walk in the halls with others looking damaged.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 6, 2010)

The first day of classes was generally the most entertaining, if you ask E.T. Milk. In a span of 4 hours he's made 3 students void their bowels with laxitive candies, placed (non-venemous) spiders under the sheets of some of the second years' beds, and replaced several doorknobs with non-euclidian orbs that made whoever touches them see the world in 4 dimensions. 

Speaking of evil doorknobs, someone had just touched one of them. "Aaaaah!!!! Stay away! Stay away!!!" She screamed. The poor student was running around in circles, squares, and tetrahedrons, causing quite a ruckus amongst the first year Hanterelos.

From behind a window, Milk watched with glee as the first years ran around like panicked rodents in their dorm level."Ahahahaha! Oh, how fun, fun, fun, fun, fun!"

Then a blast of spiritual magic filled the dorm, cancelling the eldritch enchantments that were placed by a couple of wimpy 3rd years on the doorknobs in exchange for Milk not letting out their little secrets...pidgeons were involved.

"I think it's time to go to class." Milk said as he was about to leave for room 421, Actualization Theory. But before he could even step out of the bushes he was hiding in an arm of steel grabbed him by the throat.

A very angry young woman in a white variant of the school uniform stepped towards the window, her eyebrows twitching. The Hanterelo badge she wore glimmered as it was hit b the sun's rays. "E.T. Milk. What have I told you about harassing students?" 

"Do it only when they dump you skinny britches?"

The angry young woman lifted him into the air and shook him very violently. "That's Dorm Manager Gladys Fermento, you insubordinate bastard!"

Since the professors are often very busy with their duties both in and out of Fatum, the ones who often keep track of any antics done by mischievous students end up being the ones with a sense of responsibility, or as E.T.'s friend Addie put it, 'the ones who need to get laid'. And Gladys Fermento really, really, needed to get laid. 

"Can we do this later Fermento? Like after you clear out the spiders?" Milk said.

Gladys face became a darker shade of red. "Like I'm believing that trick again." 

Sure enough, a couple of students in the upper floors started screaming their heads off. Milk grinned haughtily. "Well?" 

Gladys dropped Milk to the ground, the grating of her teeth audible even outside.

"Well that was close." Milk remarked. He and Gladys had this long-standing rivalry which consisted of one-upping the other for 3 years. Though she can be a pain pissing off that stiff was all the reward Milk needed. 

He checked the watch on his right wrist. 10 minutes till his first class. If he was going to get to class on time, he use a shortcut. 

So he decided to jump into a ditch dug a few dozen meters away from the school bestiary.


----------



## Serp (Aug 8, 2010)

Marcus nodded at everyone in the room. 
"Morgana if your scared to fight, incase you happen to kill me, I have another way we can show these students what the can expect to learn in this school."

Marcus raised his hand and his silver gloves, it was the generally accepted idea that the glove was his catalyst. Weaved from unicorn hair or somethread equally as magica, but the truth was noone actually new for sure.

He raised his hand "This spell is dangerous and not one I want you kids trying yet as it could kill you. So first Ill block it with this."

"Silencia!" And then only those Marcus wished to hear him could hear or even make out his words.

Then he spoke wordlessly and with a crack, there was two Marcus's in the room. Bith turned to the students and bows and then to each other with a smirk. And the first marcus waved his hand towards Oldas and wordlessly spoke again. The frog formally known as Oldas turned back into a purple haired youth with an angry look on his face.

-----------

Meanwhile, the hooded figure had made himself properly into the  school grounds. He was creeping around and then he finall came acrossa student. He raised his hands and out of his skin a black tendril whipped out.


----------



## Gig (Aug 8, 2010)

*“A fantastic display of magic Headmaster Chant” *A voice called from the doorway *“But a believe a battle would raise the kids enthusiasm can you imagine there disappointment”* the voice pointed out  A tall  bearded man stood in the door way wearing a dark brown trench coated and hat, his beard was rough and pale white color it was not something which he didn't seem to take care of very well, He was an oldish man his face had the mark of a veteran someone who'd been alive for many years, despite this he was somewhat buff probably an muscular easily the physical superior of most men half his age. His hands where heavily scared he'd obviously seen allot of action in his years but despite this his face held a large smile as if he'd seen his long lost brother or sister. *“There is no need to worry Headmaster unlike Miss Le Fay it is unlikely that one such as I could harm one such as your as yourself”*

________________

Tera watched in awe as the Frog before her very eyes transformed into a young purple haired boy barely a few years older than her self* “Incredible”* she muttered under her breathe as she leaned closer to the man who had just preformed the miracle, even if it was just a dream she was taken in by the magic and didn't wish to miss what the headmaster would do next


----------



## Serp (Aug 8, 2010)

Marcus smiled. "Professor Woodshaw, it would be my pleasure." Turning to the students, "Woodshaw and Le Faye, both taught me when I was a student here and as such have great respect for them."

Marcus raised his hands and again spokea secret spell and his clone was reabsorbed. 

"But Prof Woodshaw I'll show you why mastering one type is quite good as mastering them all."

"Sparda el Naturalus!" He said as he raised his wooden cane and the tip morphing into a blade tip. And he jumped and rammed towards Joseph."


----------



## Gig (Aug 8, 2010)

*“Munimentum”* Joseph called out as Marcus leaped forward with his pseudo spear *“Do you think so lowly of he who taught you everything he knew Mr. Chant that you could defeat him so easily”* Joseph said as the spear harmlessly bounced off of his torso *“To think such a spell would work on me”* Joseph added *“Now allow me to show the kids a real combat spell”* pointing his finger towards the young headmaster Joseph smiled *“Mystic Shelling!!”* the professor called  as several magical projectiles launched towards Marcus.

(Mystic Shelling or Mystic Shell, a simple spell closely related to the much more famous Magic Missile, unlike its more famous cousin Mystic Shelling lacks all homing properties in exchange for faster movement speed and lack of needing to use any incantation for repeated castings after the first was launched.

More experienced and powerful Magus can even forgo the incantation altogether and use the spell at will.)


----------



## Serp (Aug 8, 2010)

The mystic shelling, fired towards Marcus. His spear returned back to normal as a stick and he back flipped. 

He waved his hand, "Wall of force!" The missles hit the invisible wall. Marcus rose his hand again and using movements from his hand, he split the wall in two and pushed it towards the children protecting them from his next spell.

"Sorry proffesor I should have never underestimated you. So this is for you!"

Marcus rose his hand and clicked three times. "Polymorph self." Smoke started to flow from his mouth until his whole form was covered, and then a large claw ripped through the smoke.  A dragons head peered around the corner and back at Joseph, before launching a fire ball towards him.


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2010)

"Ei, ei, ei, my poor home room," Morgana looks at the spells be flung around in her homeroom.

"Wall of Force" she erects walls around her homeroom, encircling the two battling mages in a circular dueling ring.

"Stay in there and fling your spells inside of it. Don't want my precious equipment being destroyed on the first day of school.

The students will have more than ample time to break my equipment like every year."


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 9, 2010)

Lathall frowned. All of the students there had ignored him; most of them were too busy concentrating on the fight between the Headmaster and the newcomer, who Lathall assumed was another teacher. This was hardly surprising, given the high level of the battle, but it meant that he had no one to direct him to his common room. He sighed and decided to start searching early. For all he knew, he might take so long looking for it that he would not have found it by nightfall! That would mean a night spent sleeping on the cold, hard floor - definitely something to avoid.

Unfortunately, an hour later, Lathall was still wandering around the castle. This is not so surprising if you consider that the red-robed mage had already spent a considerable amount of time lost in the castle, a great implication of this being that Lathall is not your best bet when it comes to directions. Meandering through a set of double doors with intricate carvings, Lathall found himself in the school grounds.

"What?! How did I end up here?" he muttered to himself. The red-robed mage might not have a very good sense of direction but he could tell when he was getting close to the entrance, at least. His mind flashed back to the doors. Taking out his deck of cards, he flipped through them and noticed that the carvings were quite similar to the runes on one of his cards. It was quite possible that the doors were magical and were linked to the school grounds. Something worth nothing, certainly.

Lathall's attention was drawn away from his cards when he heard soft footsteps approaching. He looked up to see a hooded figure approaching him. The young mage was just about to ask the figure for directions when a black tendril whipped out of the figure's hand lightning-quick. Only luck saved Lathall as he ducked blindly. He had no idea what was going on, but he wasn't  going to stick around and fight this madman. Lathall turned to run, but another tendril snaked around him and sliced the ground where he would have been a second later if he had not stopped suddenly.

It looked like he had no choice but to fight.

"Fors Fortis Fortuna!" he announced as he scattered his cards into the air. The magical catalysts fell all around him as he raised his hand. A few sped into the opened hand as if...by magic, which was in fact in the case. There was a showy little mini explosion with a significant amount of dust. Lathall stepped forward from it, looking slightly more confident.

"Let's see what I have...Above average levels of Supplement and Nature, terrible Actualisation, medium level Spiritual...spells: Anti-fire shield - useless, Sexta Sense - always good to have, Haste - awesome, Taglio Dell`Aria - pretty good. Not much variety, but 3 out of 4 useful spells is really good. Unfortunately, not much offense in this set, so I can't try to finish it in this 77-second cycle," Lathall thought to himself. 

"Sexta Sense!" he chanted as another tendril approached him. With his newly-gained precognition, he managed to avoid yet another tendril and buy himself enough to cast Haste. The figure attempted with two more black whips, but the combination of spells allowed Lathall to predict and weave in between them. 

"Lucky!" He thought to himself. He probably would not have stood much of a chance with a bad set, but Haste and his precognition was indeed a potent combination. Still, running away forever wouldn't allow him to win, especially if he did get bad luck for his next cycle.

The red-robed mage pressed the index and middle fingers on his right hand together and swiped the air. "Taglio Dell`Aria!" he announced as he directed a blade of slashing air at his adversary.


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2010)

The hooded man, saw the blade of air coming towards him. His skin started to crawl and waves of black tendrils burst out of his back and formed an arm of weaved together black lashes to block the slice of air.

The hooded figured looked towards Lathall, and tendrils rolled downwards and upwards clinging to the wall and dragging him towards the red robed mage. 

"Don't you know who I am?!" The tendrils bursting out from his back like some sort of dark demented spider web, radiating magic. 

"*Mille Spada Primo!*" he shouted and the air started to shimmer and 20 swords appeared on the ground. Tendrils wrapped around the swords as he made his way closer to Lathall. And they rose up, pointing towards the red mage.


----------



## Gig (Aug 9, 2010)

Serp said:


> The mystic shelling, fired towards Marcus. His spear returned back to normal as a stick and he back flipped.
> 
> He waved his hand, "Wall of force!" The missles hit the invisible wall. Marcus rose his hand again and using movements from his hand, he split the wall in two and pushed it towards the children protecting them from his next spell.
> 
> ...


Joseph's eyes widened in horror as the Dragon Head spurted from the smoke and launched it's fireball *“Scudo El Naturalus”* Joseph called out as he removed his hat and held it in front of the incoming fireball protecting kneeling down to provide extra coverage. The blast from the flame instantly engulfed the old professor and smoke kicked up for a few moments silence spread across the room until the smoke cleared. Showing a large kite shield with a dragon emblem on it. 
*“You almost had me there Headmaster”* A voice chuckled as the old professor lifted the shield in the air revealing that he'd avoided any major injury *“I see your ability to polymorph has improved drastically since your examination all those years ago, your transformation completely  flawless a perfect transformation to say the least, but with such perfection comes weaknesses”* Suddenly launching his arm forward Joseph tossed the shield towards the headmaster turned dragon at lighting speed, pointing his finger towards the discarded shield the old professor cast his next spell *“Dragon Slayer”* as he commanded a blast of magic fired from his finger into the thrown shield Transmuting it into the legendary Dragon Slayer a weapon with properties which could down even the mightiest dragons


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2010)

Marcus sensed the dragon slayer traveling towards him. He breathed a wave of smoke towards Joseph before canceling the transmute.

The sheild was still spinning madly like a top. "Fortification!" Marcus called out as he raised his hand and clicked his finger. His body glowed in a nice sheen and the sheild hit him straight in the chest and he went flying into the wall of force behind him. 

Marcus quickly rose up the fortification had protected him from the damage but not from the force. He raised his hand and cast another spell.

"Empower Visca" three long shining blades slid down his hands. "Haste!" His speed increased greatly. And he started to dance around the room. 

"Although I am a master of actualisation, I can use supplment as well, Joseph!" Marcus jumped towards him, in kung fu form about to strike him.


----------



## Gig (Aug 9, 2010)

*“I know all to well Headmaster it was I who taught you supplement was it not”* Joseph replied as he tensed up his body *“Let us see if you've managed to surpass your own teacher”* Holding his hands out  Joseph cast one of his personal favorite combos *"Mana Enhancement, Issac's Missile storm”* Joseph called his body glowing with the power produced by Mana Enhancement as the as the barrage of magical missiles from Issac's Missile storm shot off towards the incoming Marcus, Joseph could feel the power of the magical bolts as they left his hands Mana Enhancement was an amazingly versatile and often overlook spell, it made spells work far more efficiently and made the user far more in tune with magical energy allowing them to enhance the power of any spell they cast for a short period of time.

________________________

Tera continued to watch with admiration as the fight went on she began to feel more and more that she was not in a dream and that this was reality Tera hoped with all her heart that such fantastic things where real but deep down inside something told her that it was simply not possible, if magic was real why had Mis. Smith always told her that it was the thing of fairy tails and dreams. 

Could it be that  Mis. Smith had been wrong could magic really be real no it couldn't be magic couldn't be real no matter how much Tera wished for it to be true magic was just a thing of fairy tails and dreams.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 9, 2010)

"Actually, no! I have no freaking clue but you're the psycho attacking me!" Lathall bellowed as the figure dragged itself towards him. What with the surrounding tendrils, escape was not an option, and he could hardly face the oncoming attack head-on with his current skill set. But he did have a chance.

"Taglio Dell`Aria! Taglio Dell`Aria! Taglio Dell`Aria!" he screamed as he turned around and blasted the black tendrils to his right that were lodged in the wall. This meant baring his back to the psycho with twenty swords and innumerable black tendrils, but he had no choice. If this didn't work...then he was dead anyway.

Luckily, he managed to successfully cut some of the tendrils. Now that the man was being dragged by unequal force due to the cut tendrils, his path was diverted to the left. Lathall darted to the right as the hooded figure made a swipe with his swords as he went past and managed to avoid getting beheaded by an inch. As he did so, he directed yet another blade of wind at the figure, but this was easily blocked by a combination of swords and tendrils.

That would prove to be his last action for that cycle. His cards burst forth once more, marking the end of his 77-second cycle. They spun around him like a cyclone and a few more landed in his right hand. Emerging from the smoke once more, Lathall mentally ran through his options.

"Average for all areas of magic. Spells are Thor's Cry, C?adfa? Dragon, and about five more spells, all of which are too high-level for me to use," he thought, cursing his bad luck. He still had Haste and Sexta Sense on, so he could defend using those spells and Thor's Cry. In the worst case, he would use C?adfa? Dragon, but being berserk against an obviously superior opponent was not the best choice of action either. 

Lathall stood his ground and watched the figure closely for the next attack.


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2010)

After finally securing her homeroom from any further damage Morgana remembers someone asking about the common rooms. The children are too busy watching the two hot shots dueling out their manhood so she looked for Lathall.

To her astonishment, Lathall is a rather impatient student, or so it seems. He already disappeared as Morgana finished casting her Wall of Force spell.

"Well, this is a rather large school. Don't destroy more than you can pay for, and I mean it. You'll be paying me in cash if I find anything broken in my homeroom!" she yells at the two duelists. 

She heads off towards the halls and other places where people would gather. Those students still unsure of where their rooms were, for them she casts a spell on the knight statues ordering them to show the freshmen to their rooms.

To her surprise she didn't find Lathall with the rest of them. "He may have gotten lost. Let's look for him then," she thinks out loud.

She scouts through all the nifty little hiding spots students love to go to, yet still she doesn't find him.

Finally she heads outside and from the high walls of the castle she spots Lathall and a hooded figure interact.

"There he is, but who's the shaddy person next to him?" she observes them for a while.

She sees tendrils and a few spells fly and chooses to intervene, since Lathall is a freshmen after all.

A prismatic wall erects itself between both fighters protecting Lathall from any further attacks.

Meanwhile she descends down the wall readying herself for a fight.


----------



## Serp (Aug 11, 2010)

Joesph cast a powerful combo, Marcus had to avoid. His defence was still raised but the magical backlash of it was still powerful. So he rose his hand and clicked his fingers. 

"Generation! Duplication! Empower! Empower Visca" Marcus quad cast, appearing in the air was 2 giant winged shields bareing the Chantalio crest, protecting him from Isaacs missle storm. A dribble of sweat was falling down his face, Marcus was powerful but even quad casting would put a toll on him.  He had no magic to return the offensive cast for now, so he just waited.

---------

"I am Mark Chantalio!" the hooded man shouted towards his enemy. 
It was then that a woman appeared and he could feel a strong magic coming from his, his tendrils started to shake and the look on his face was delightful. He was sure he could take this woman. 

The swords evapourated as his dispelled the cast. And the tendrils rose up and wrapped around his body coating, himself and his body in a thick weaved level of black goop. "We can feel your magic! Give it too use!"


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2010)

"Ugly .... You got to be kidding me. You actually went out of your way and got yourself infested with a Vir parasite? You digust me," Morgana says as she sees tenticles shoot towards her.

She stops her own descend down with another prismatic wall with the rainbow color directed towards Mark Chantalio. The tenticles hit the prismatic wall and either are burned, instantly slain, melted into oblivion or drowned in a flood.

The flood continues to pour out of the wall like the nigera falls and soon reach mark ready to sweap him off his feet and out the castle. At the same time the wall is so bright as if the sun was just a few feet above Mark's head shining into his eyes, surely blinding him.
The fire that would devour a forest continues to brun away tenticles that seem endlessly shooting out of its body.

The death magic the prismatic wall contains slays tentacles the fire either missed or the areas the fire didn't cover. All in all none of the tentacles managed to get passed the prismatic wall.


Meanwhile the poisoned continues to seep down one of its tentacles continuing to eat away at it, soon to reach its main body and would surely eat its entire body away.

Morgana stands ontop of the wall observing the result of her well placed prismatic wall. 

"Boy, how old are you? Do you even realize how much magical potential you gave up, when you used the Vir spell? All the magic possible to you is lost thanks to you using Vir."

"I give you once chance. Withdraw your tendrils, lay down your weapon and bow before me and I shall spare you all humiliation that is about to follow! You have three seconds to reply," Morgana says in a commanding voice.


----------



## Gig (Aug 12, 2010)

Serp said:


> Joesph cast a powerful combo, Marcus had to avoid. His defence was still raised but the magical backlash of it was still powerful. So he rose his hand and clicked his fingers.
> 
> "Generation! Duplication! Empower! Empower Visca" Marcus quad cast, appearing in the air was 2 giant winged shields bareing the Chantalio crest, protecting him from Isaacs missle storm. A dribble of sweat was falling down his face, Marcus was powerful but even quad casting would put a toll on him.  He had no magic to return the offensive cast for now, so he just waited.



Joesph feel to one knee he had hoped that double cast of Mana Enhancement and Issac's Missile storm would be enough to catch the headmaster off guard, He was wrong the headmaster was an incredible Magus, duel casting was in itself an impressive feat for a Magus. As soon as Joesph watched Marcus preform a quadruple cast he knew he was beat  *?Well played Headmaster Chant well played? *Joesph said as he brought himself back up onto his feat *?I'm sure the kids enjoyed our demonstration Sir but I think its time to call our little duel to a close? *Joesph suggested as he looked at the headmaster a proud smile across his face *?After seeing such an incredible display I have no doubt that if we continued I would not be the victor? * Joesph pointed out as he turned around leaving his back exposed to the headmaster


----------



## Serp (Aug 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> "Ugly .... You got to be kidding me. You actually went out of your way and got yourself infested with a Vir parasite? You digust me," Morgana says as she sees tenticles shoot towards her.
> 
> She stops her own descend down with another prismatic wall with the rainbow color directed towards Mark Chantalio. The tenticles hit the prismatic wall and either are burned, instantly slain, melted into oblivion or drowned in a flood.
> 
> ...



Mark looked at Morgana. "So you actually know about the Vir, but how would one such as yourself not a Chantalio, even know the true scope of the Vir."

The Tentacles never got past the prismatic wall, Vir could break through any number of magical barriers as it drained the magical energy and forced through, the prismatic wall used magic to create other types of energy to block the vir. 

Mark jumped back, he could feel the Poison crawling up his Vir. But the Vir was designed to survive, it ejected the tips of the tendrils in order to save the majority of the Vir.

"I am 24 years old! And for the cost of magic, the power the Vir was well worth it, there was a reason Antonio Chantalio created it." The remaining tentacles withdrew into Marks body, they started to crawl around under his skin before settling down. 

The hood fell down from Mark's face revealing a face that looked all too familiar. It was tanned and weather beaten, it was free from scars as even where the Vir returned was healed up instantly by their magic.  

"Now, how are we gonna do this. I can see you are a strong mage, but you need to be atleast 150 years old to be able to match the Vir completely on your first try."


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2010)

"Three," Morgana says as Mark finishes his little rant. "Empowered Mordenkain's Disjunction!"

Morgana commands this magic which is so powerful and rarely used and centres it on Mark. Vir feeds on magic, but Mordainkain destroyes anything that has to do with magic, including artifacts, like the Goblet of Fire or the Sorting Hat.

Normally Disjunction had a percent chance of failure, empowering it however removed such failure chance at the cost of the mages or witches entire use of magic for the day. To vanquish something like a Vir mutation it was well worth it for Morgana to use an empowered version.

The Disjunction runs through every inch of Mark's body burning and ripping out all of his remaining magic and destroying the Vir in the process. It's painful, it hurts, its like ripping the skin of your own flesh and then pouring acid on top of it. Not only that the pain usually would knock you out cold, not Disjunction.

In a way it is cruel. It keep its victim conscious through the entire process as it destroyes piece by piece any remaining magic left and any sort of magic still in possession.

Morgana then remembers ... there is another student here and surely subject to Mordainkain's disjunction as well. Lathall is also within the Disjunction's influencial radius and as Morgana is not in direct contact to Lathall, he too is feel how all of his magic is being destroyed. Not only that his catalyst is destroyed as well.

"Woopsy," Morgana begins, "Lathall I am sorry, but when a Vir is closeby, I do tend to forget myself in those situations. Destroying the Vir takes far more priority for me than most other things. I'll make you a replacement catalyst once you recover from your injuries. Don't worry someone as new as you to magic, Disjunction will have very, very little effect. You should have your magic back in a week or so. Just stay in the nursery for a while."

She jumps down from her Prismatic Wall and then stands tall over the kneeling Mark. "Know this, I was once known as the Vir huntress, though few call me by that name anymore," she tells Mark. She grabs him by his arm; pulling out shackles from her bag of holding she puts them on his hands and legs. They tighten around him immediately through their own sustained magic.

The Vir, it lies ejected from Mark's body on the ground, motionless, scortched, dead.

With her high heels Morgana steps on what remains of the Vir and crushes the ashes into dust, before they are carried away by a night breeze.

"You, boy, will be sitting in a dungeon for a while, thinking about all the deeds you've commited with the Vir and the magic that you lost, forever."


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 13, 2010)

Milk loved the first class of the year. All the new faces you see, the new stuff they teach you, and most of all the prospect of meeting new teachers who would most definitely teach him some of the more complex spells. Of course, classes don't officially start in a few days, but what good would it do to recognize that fact?

Aside from Milk, there were 4 other people in class with him, 3 nervous freshmen whose houses he did not care to check, and a punching bag from the gym with Zorro's face on it.

It took half an hour for one of the freshmen to gather up the courage to ask why they were in a classroom when it wasn't classes yet. "Umm, Mr disciplinary associate...."

"_Yes yes yes?_" Milk's voice was like a whisper in the freshman's ear. Even if he was at the other side of the room. The student thought. None of them have seen Milk yet, for every time they turned around there was nothing, yet each time they tried to leave a bizarrely pitched voice would whisper into their ears "_I wouldn't *leave* yet if I were you. Or if I were your girl/boy/lampfriend._"

"C-can we leave now?" 

No reply. The other students, thinking this meant it was safe to leave jumped in surprise when a finger was gently tapping both of them. "_No no no. You can only leave if Mr. El Zorro over there leaves first._" Milk said, grinning.

"That's insane!" One of the students who stood up said. "And retarded! Screw this I'm leaving."

Except perhaps for Mr. El Zorro, no one saw what happened next. They did however, hear the sound of a fist hammering a throat. Normally a freshman who had the guts to speak up to him ended up with their underwear violating mice in the middle of the night on top of said freshman(with the mice moaning for more) and then Milk considered him or her a friend. Disappearing along with Mr. El Zorro usually happened to second years.


The school dungeons were a dreary place. They had your typical dungeon features, with the chains, and the skulls and the urine stains, but they were ultimately superior because they had magic guards, who could easily overwhelm anyone trying to escape. Not only that, there were wards that detected intruders, as well as those who tried to teleport. It was a magic dungeon after all. But there are other powers in this world that are on par, if not superior, to magic.

A blue bag appeared in a corner Mark wasn't looking at a second ago. The face of El Zorro was painted on it. It was as big as mark, and had a note tied to it. The note had instructions on how to use the Alteration spell. There was another note attached to it as well.

_ye art not guilty
so change thy form with this man
even though being locked in a can
is something you deserve
but it is my goal to conserve
a man who deserves my fealty

or does he? DUN DUN DUN
_

Inside Mr. El Zorro was the poor young man who Milk had chosen to be Mark's decoy, and a vial of liquid especially for him.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 13, 2010)

With no words to describe what had just happened before her, Lawrence stared in awe at the two men.

She had certainly come to Fantum with high expecations but had imagined something less..complicated. 
The headmaster, as she had predicted, was quite talented and the other professors were even. 
This fight could've gone for a long time and the intensity of it wouldn't have decreased at all. Lawrence had, indeed, a long way to go.


----------



## Serp (Aug 13, 2010)

Mark was taken to dungeon, he figured she would catch him, but the Vir was alive it lived in his very blood, in time it would grow back the physical part which was burnt away was simply the blood it used as a form. He sat down in the dungeon it was dark and damp. And then in a moment there was a bag before him and inside it was someone, tied up and something much more beautiful.

Using his mouth he managed to grab the vial and open it, the contents worth more than Marks weight in gold, created by Victor Corsaint himself exlier of pure magic. Mark swallowed it all, the blue liquid ran through his body and with an explosion he was free from his shackles. 

He walked upto the bound decoy and cast his spell, Alteration. Both he and the decoy switched faces.  

Mark needed no escape route, the magic of fatum bowed down to him as if he were its leader. His Vir would need time to grow, for its soul to reach out again. The good thing was unless the meister was killed or the Vir ripped out by another magical creature it would come back, back at the strength at which it was before being damaged.

One thing that would not only help him regrow his Vir, but strengthen it was if he got the headmasters blood. But now disguised as a student he might manage to get away with it. A chantalio using pure magic on an actualisation spell made it nigh undectable as being magic. But now Mark walked through all the magical barriers as the were designed to allow him and only him special access.

-------

Marcus and Joseph had come to a standstill. "Not so professor you had me beat." Marcus said laughing . "Now I wonder were Morgana has gotten to."


----------



## Gig (Aug 14, 2010)

Serp said:


> Marcus and Joseph had come to a standstill. "Not so professor you had me beat." Marcus said laughing . "Now I wonder were Morgana has gotten to."


I must disagree young headmaster even if I had wanted to I couldn't have pressed any advantage I suggest we call this one a drew. Joesph replied with a smile ?Now what are we to do next ??  Joesph asked ?Would you like me to find Miss Morgana and let her know her rooms is now free again??
___________________________

Tera took a moment to think about she had just witnessed she could hear the other kids around her commenting on how it was an incredible displace of magic, and how they thought the Headmaster was going to win when he transformed into the Dragon. 

To Tera though this was merely a dream she had never encountered real magic before in her life at least not from when she could remember. Getting up from her seat she rushed towards the front of the homeroom towards barrier where the 2 professors had just finished there battle, Tera at this moment in time wanted nothing more than to speak to one of the professors her mind had been blown away by the sheer spectacle of the now finished battle, and she wanted to be the first to get to talk to one of them.


----------



## Serp (Aug 14, 2010)

Marcus nodded. "Yes if you located Proffesor Le Faye it would be a good idea."
Marcus turned to the students.

"I will be willing to answer any questions any students have for me now." Marcus said with a smile on his face.


----------



## Gig (Aug 14, 2010)

*“Well I shall be on my way” *Joseph replied as he walked over to the barrier and started to concentrate for a moments after a few seconds the barrier began to disperse as Joseph took his time to dispel the spell, though he was no where near as powerful as Morgana her rushed spell craft had left the barrier vulnerable in certain locations allowing him to easily dispel it with some effort. I'm surprised the blasted thing managed to hold **I'll have to tell Miss Morgana that her spell craft is becoming sloppy in her old age, then again I'd rather remain human for the rest of my life*  *Joseph thought with a slight chuckle as he left Morgana's homeroom.
______________________ 

Tera finally got her chance rushing over to the headmaster she quickly introduced her self excitement overruled her manners *“Erm...... Hello sir my Erm.... name ….. is .... Tera that was..?” *Tera stalled for a moment as she tried to think of perfect word for what she had seen *“Incredible”* She cried out her face full of excitement *“I've never seen anything so wonderful before in my entire life its like this place is dream........ I'm I'm I'm not even sure if its not a dream” *She force out rather shyly she felt like what she was saying made her sound like some short of madwoman who couldn't tell reality apart from a mere fiction, obviously if it actually was a dream it didn't matter she'd wake up soon and it be all forgotten her embarrassment and it wasn't like she had to worry what dreams thought about her


----------



## Serp (Sep 2, 2010)

Marcus went up to Tera. "Your not sure this a dream or not. This is  magic my dear if it feels unreal and unbelievable your just doing it  right and even if it a dream enjoy it before you wake up." He smiled and  walked out the classroom.

He had felt something strange and went to check it out.

It was then that he ran into Morgana. "A Vir user, I haven't heard of  anyone trying to do that since my cousin Richard and anyone suceeding  since my great uncle Thomas."

Marcus went to the dungeon to check out the Vir user that had entered  the school. He was stunned and shocked when he saw who it was. 
"You see this right!" He shouted at anyone who would listen. 

They seemed bemused. "Look!" Marcus shouted. He removed his top hat and ruffled his hair, cast a simple actualisation spell to add effect to his face. 

After his slight alteration Marcus looked the same as Mark. "This has to be a joke. Someone using my image to cause havoc." 

Marcus walked upto the man in the dungeon. He placed his hand on him. "I can only barely tell this is a polymorph or alteration, I can't cancel it though its made from some strong magic."

Marcus ripped open whatever was covering the psuedo-marks mouth. "Speak!" The moment he opened his mouth to speak a knife appeared in his chest and he died where he sat.

"What's going on!" Marcus shouted. The other staff was getting scared, Marcus was getting angry wearing Marks face not a pretty sight. 

"Lock off the school. I Marcus H. Chant headmaster and lord of this dimension hereby remove the ability of all people or beast folk to leave the dimension of Fatum Academy." Marcus shouted out the statement and it echoed through everyones head in the school. 

"Until we find out what the hell is happening noone is going anywhere." Marcus said, before going upstairs.  

Mark watched inside his skin of student as Marcus walked through the school. The remainder of pure magic he had would be enough to recreate his Vir, the spirit of it was still clinging around him, all he needed was to cast the spell and it would be reborn. 

Marcus was on high alert, although Morgana had stated she had killed the vir, it was a little known secret to Chantalio's or some Hanterelos who mastered Legacy that Vir doesn't die it always comes back if the meister has enough magic to cast it again. But something about the way his clone was killed, more like murdered that felt wrong, someone else was out there. And Marcus kept his guard up for Vir, being a direct chantalio he could just feel the deadly spider magic.

---
Elsewhere Jin Sayuri who always had a mental link to the current heads of the family heard Marcus' order.

"NANI!" He shouted. "Oldas, Maria, Vincent! Something is going on at Fatum. I expect you to meet me there now."

Jin was a master of spiritual magic, but like all great mages he could use all kinds. In a crack he had teleported to outside of Fatum and then one after the other more people materialised. 

A young lady about 28 with a long black hair and soft olive skin, dressed in beautiful flowing silks. "Jin! che cosa è il significato di questo?" ask asked as soon as she appeared.

"Calm down Maria, I'll explain soon. And speak english please, something we can all understand."

Then a man with lightly tanned skin appeared, thin eyes, long purple hair and he was wearing what seemed like a kimono but with slight alterations. "Oldas." Jin exclaimed.

"Whats going on Jin, my kids are in there!" 

"In time, give me a second."

It was then a man about late forties, gaining a bit of a belly slightly balding on top appeared. "Vincent. Good we are all here."

"Marcus has shut off Fatum as for some emergency and I could tell from his mood that it was nothing minor, and now I can't get through to him the block has even blocked mental transmission."

"Well he might need out help, and to be honest I have some children of great potential in there." Maria spoke.

"Victors beard. We have to get inside. But the barrier of Fatum is absolute. Victor himself proved that."

"I know which is why I have gathered you all, some of the strongest mages alive today."

"Yes we are, but these barrier was forged before our ancestors and even they couldn't break it, so they inhabited it and they were well above us." Oldas said. "But still we must get inside."

"Which is why I have an idea. Maria you can access the legacy right?"

"Yes I can, any Hanterelo worth their magic can, we just tend not to overuse it."

"Ok use it to search if anyone has gotten past the Fatum barrier and using Mind Mudus I can help you." Jin mentioned. 

"Ok! You sure, Legacy is intense, so intense if anyone tries to enter my brain and I use that it leaves them drooling." 

"I'm Jin Sayuri, I'm sure I could handle it for a while. Plus this is important."

"Agreed." 

Vincent looked around at them. "Maybe we should summon the family catalysts. These bloody rings although they help restrict us using too much magic are not gonna help here"

They all nodded. "Armature Attachma!" They all cast.

The air rippled with the amount of Magic that just suddenly appeared in one area of the world.

Maria lifted her catalyst, a spearhead. Vincent held the old sword in his hands, still impossibly sharp and shiny carefully in his hand. Jin held up his mirror, careful not to gaze too deeply into it. Oldas lifted his Lions pelt high up in the air and wrapped it around his body.

Maria rose his spear high and used it to focus her magic, he eyes glazed over and she began. Jin clasped the mirror. "Mind Mundus!" He cast and was instantly drawn into Maria's mind, images and words and things words couldn't describe rushed past him. He was instantly dropped to his knees. He could feel Vincent powering him up from outside.

And then after what felt like hours he could move and then was thrown out of Maria's mind. He was only in for less than 10seconds and couldn't even help.

"I've got it." She spoke, wiping cold sweat from her forehead.

"A double gate spell. You open a gate to another dimension, enter the area and gate inside." 

"But surely the barrier on this side would still be in effect." Oldas asked.

"It will be weaker, it wasn't designed to stop that kind of entry, but if we force enough we could do it." Maria said.

"Ok lets try. Jin and Maria open the entrance one and Vincent and I will open the one back."

Jin and Maria clasped hands and cast the Gate spell, a large door appeared with Japanese and Italian themes heavily present. The four mages walked through. Instantly they were in a world where Fatum doesnt exist and they walked over the barrier threshold. 

"Oldas lets show these newbies how we really do it!" Vincent shouted. Oldas cast gate and vines started to make an archway for them and Vincent rose his sword and cut the air in the centre of the arc and the portal opened instantly. And the four mages once again walked through, the barrier could be felt, but Vincent kept hacking away with his sword like it was brambles in a forest until they burst through.


----------



## Serp (Sep 2, 2010)

Mark under the skin of a student ran upto Marcus.
"Headmaster!" Marcus turned around and instantly could feel the pure magic coming from the child.

"THORS HAMMER!" Marcus bellowed at the boy. And the roof opened up and a blast of Lightining blast down at the child. But he was too quick. 

"Generation!" He cast and summoned a lightining rod metres away from him which absorbed the blast.

Marcus looked at him. "Who are you?!" He asked through gritted teeth. 

"I am you." Mark replied and released his alteration spell and his face peered through.

"Bullshit!"

"Really? Are you sure Marcus! I can enter the school and even change the rules of the dimension as if I was the boss. as if I was you."

"Even if you were me, how?"

"Gate spell of course."

"I am no noob spellcaster. You cant survive in a dimension where your alternate self is alive in for any real amount of time." 

"That's true unless you have this." Marks smiled and pulled out a small key from his pocket.

"Wait, wait is that what i think it is?" Marcus asked.

"Why if you think the same as me, then it is."

"The key of Solomon!" Marcus said amazed. 

"Yes if that's what's called, this baby lets me hop dimensions, I found when looking for the Vir forest."  

"Wait you don't know what you hold do you?"

"Ha does it matter, I can still kill you."

Marcus snapped out of his confusion and curiosity. "Ok regardless, I have to stop you."

"If you can!" Mark shouted. Before running towards Marcus. "If you can't I'll take your Vir."

"What Vir! I don't have any."

"Thats what you think I can sense it you. What's your magical catalyst then?"

"My Tattoo!" Marcus said revealing his tattoo on his hand.

"That's not a tattoo boy, for a headmaster your pretty stupid."

"What my grandfather gave me this." 

Mark raised his hand and the tattoo on Marcus hand started to squrim under his skin.
"That's primary Vir, my boy. Your magical catalyst."

"What! my grandpapa made us all get this tattoo, he said it was symbol of the Hanterelo's pride."

"It is." Mark smiled grimly. "And if I take yours with all your blood even better." 

"Mille sparda primo! Empower! Empower Visca!" Two long magic blades appeared in Marks hands and he was charging through the corridor at Marcus. 

"Oh no you don't!" Marcus was tired and weak from his Spar with Joseph, but he would try and finish this with on single attack.

"Amakakeru Ryu no Hirameki!" He thrust his hands outwards. Energy, earth, wind, fire, water, electricity all burst from his hands in a quick blast and formed the head and body of a long dragon and it curled and rolled down the corridor towards Mark.

"Oh shit!" Wall of Force!" He cast the wall and the dragon burst through it. 

Marcus was on the floor on his knees, that was his biggest spell. 

"You might be me, but even I can't stop this dragon, it exists on 3 planes is made out of all states of matter, it is an unstoppable force. Nature, Supplement, Actualization and spiritual in one spell."

The dragon was bounding towards Mark. 
"Maybe so. But I possess pure magic and something greater... The Vir." he slit his wrist and cast the vir spell on the pouring blood which quickly ran back up his veins, he then fed the rest of the pure magic into it. The Vir burst from every pore of his body and blasted towards and through the dragon. It was faster than the dragon and was eating its magical energy as it burst past it. It almost hit Marcus in the chest but there was a burst of energy as the Vir hit Jin's catalyst and bounced off. 

"Yata no Kagami!"

"Jin!" Marcus exclaimed. 

"Yes old friend and not just me! Now rest."

Maria, Oldas and Vincent stood between the fighters. Fighting off the Vir.

The lance of longinous and Excalibur were doing well holding it back, while Oldas had animated his pelt to attack for him. The Vir was still going wild until it pierced Maria.

"Maria!" Oldas shouted and jumped on the Lion Pelt and charged at the Vir. The lion was the only thing actually cuting the Vir and Mark noticed it and concentrated on hurting Oldas. The Vir pierced him in his side and a loud sizzling sound could be heard. The Vir withdrew crippled from the blood that fell from Oldas onto him. 

"Interesting." Oldas mused Maria was sitting down holding onto her arm. It caused her to drop her Lance and she had used enough magic opening a Gate to fight properly without it. Oldas grabbed the spear head and rubbed his blood along it. The magic spear tip drank the blood up. 

"Vincent come here take this." Oldas rubbed some of his blood onto excalibur it didnt absorb it but finely sheened it.

Then Oldas and Vincent started to hack the Vir away while Jin healed Marcus and Maria.

"DELARBOK! I thought the bloodlines were lost." Mark shouted. He withdrew his Vir and started to run away. Before he jumped out the window and flew away on wings made of Vir. 
"Ill be back for you."

"Oh no you don't!" Oldas shouted before he rode a wind current towards Mark before hitting the Barrier.

"Bad luck Delarbok." Mark laughed as he flew away.  

-----

Meanwhile with the others. The rest had just been healed. 
"Who was that Marcus?" Maria asked.

"That was me, from another dimension. And he possesses the lesser key of Solomon. And now someone gave him pure magic. He has some of the strongest attributes in the world and he will be back."

"You suggest we close the school?" 

"No its safer to have them all here and I would appreciate if you guys stayed for a while also."

"Of course we will." Maria said looking hard at the others. 

"First things first, I have a feeling that some students are not to be trust worthy. And I think I should look into this more."  Marcus raised his and and his Vir Tattoo started to writhe.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2010)

The cat was out of the bag, so it would seem. Alternate-universe headmaster has gone and caused an even bigger ruckus, and now had the heads of the main families running around in a desperate search to find him.

And, Milk supposed, the guy who let him out. 

It was times like these that Milk was glad he was a completely ordinary, if a little unhinged student of the prestigious and famous Fatum academy. No one would suspect someone as completely mundane and seemingly stupid magus, whose best spell was basic teleportation to have helped break out a guy powerful enough to tangle with the headmaster, right?

So here he was, E.T. Milk, 3rd year student at Fatum Academy, having an early breakfast in the school cafeteria while everyone else was in their dormitories confused by the sudden and unexplained lockdown the headmaster. 

"Mr. fancy werido owes me. That special potion cost me a lot." He left his table with his half-eaten baked potato in hand and knocked a brick on the left side of the cafeteria 3 times with his left knuckle, 4 times with his right and gave it a lick. "It's time I collect what's due." 

When the guards entered the cafeteria, presumably to search for Mark in case he got hungry, there was no trace of anyone having been inside.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 7, 2010)

There was a big commotion across the school over the next few days. Rumors of a student picking a fight with a group of teachers, the arrival of the heads of the houses. There was definitely a lot happening and just about everyone in the Chantalio was showing a great deal of concern.

"Don't worry everyone, whatever you may fear about this current situation, you can leave it to me, your King, to put your minds at ease." James stated loudly, gaining the attention of everyone standing around in the common room. Without warning a soda can cut through the air and smacked James in the face, it wasn't anything harmful, but it was rather bothersome. 

"Shut up retard."
"No one cares what you think."
"You're not our King."
"That guy is so weird."
"He's always making announcements like that."

The happy grin James had, while he gave the students his assurances, was gone. He didn't put his head down and mope, because that was not a kingly thing to do. Instead, he just made a small frown, showing disappointment to the poor attitude of his fellow students. He was going to just head over to his bed and lie down after this, but he felt a hand on his shoulder, so he stopped.

"Seriously second year, you've been doing this since day one, and you should learn your lesson by now. No one cares if you think you're some imaginary king..."

James cut off his senior there. To be more specific, James materialized a short blade, and he cut off the boy's arm. James had little tolerance for the condescending tone in his senior's voice. James was not an imaginary king, and everyone should know better than to question him.

"What the hell was that?"
"Someone get a healer."
"That kid's crazy." 
"He cut off the guy's arm."

The collective reception didn't bother James, it was after all, to be expected. He wanted to lie down in his bed and calm down a bit before someone was sent to punish him. There would probably be time, whoever they got would be more preoccupied with the elder boy's safety.


----------



## Serp (Sep 26, 2010)

Jin had heard some noise and was alerted towards the Chantalio common room. Inside was a boy on the ground screaming that his arm was missing, and around him was a few third years trying to heal him with little success. 
"Move over!" Jin shouted.

"I'm sorry but you guys are too inexperienced to even hear this spell. Tomb of silence."

Jin raised his hand over the boy's stump and the other hand over the discarded limb. He opened his mouth and spoke but no words came out, but a heat so powerful erupted from his hands and what appeared to be a miniature sun was floating above them all.

They boys arm instantly started to heal, his old arm dissolving. And everyone else in the room who the rays of the sun touched instantly felt healed and full of energy. It was then that Jin stopped the spell.

"Who did this?" He asked. 
They all pointed towards where James had gone to sleep.

"Thank you." Jin said as he evapourated and appeared infront of the sleeping James.

"Crackle!" He cast and a small bolt of lightning hit James enough for him to feel it but not enough to actually leave damage.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 29, 2010)

James' body cringed upon receiving the electric shock, and he made a sharp inhale before a short sigh. He identified the intruder as the current head of Sayuri's house. Still, it was only proper to ask for his name.

"Who dares to assault the King of Britain, while he sleeps?" James stood up from his bed. He could already tell why Jin would be here, spiritual magic, which included healing was a specialty of Sayuri House. 

It wasn't James' business to act tough in front of an infinitely superior sorcerer, however as a King he had the duty not to back down before anyone.


----------



## Serp (Sep 29, 2010)

Jin looked down at the little boy. "I am Jin Sayuri, head of Sayuri clan and I am here to ask, no actually here to figure out what is actually wrong with you." Jin could see that there was something in the childs eyes, insanity or conviction he wasn't too sure.

"Well for your punishment, I suppose due to removing a boys arm, we put yours to good use. I will contact Mr Corsaint and arrange for you to run errands, if not I will lock you inside Kagami." Jin smiled.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 29, 2010)

"I refuse." James spoke firmly. "You are not my house master, nor have I acknowledged your position. A King does not accept orders that are barked at him from some islander." James was feeling particularly cocky today. 

"I suggest you go now, and leave me be. I have little patience for your false authority." It was as if through James' perspective their positions were swapped, that James was an authority figure and Jin was some misbehaving pupil. James' arrogance was clearly showing, he gave the Sayuri's house master a smug look as if to denote an end to their talk.


----------

